# heres what i have coming. sounds like a heavy wet mess.



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Today: Periods of snow, mainly after 4pm. High near 36. Calm wind becoming southeast between 4 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Tonight: Periods of snow and sleet. Low around 29. East wind 9 to 18 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow and sleet likely. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Northwest wind between 8 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

8-12 starting this morning thu Weds.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It's snowing, but we have squat here so far. I hope to be out by noonish, and get a trip in by evening drive time. Then get two more trips Wed.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

This one's gonna suck! Looks like I'll be heading out around midnight for my first pass. Customers are not going to be happy when they find out I push every 3 or 4 inches, but if its going to be heavy, and we are limited on space to put more snow as it is, so I'm not taking any chances. I just hope the town crews are out all night to keep up as well. Often times they go in for the night around 10 or 11 and come back around 3.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

This Afternoon: Periods of snow, mainly after 4pm. High near 38. Light east wind. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tonight: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 30. Calm wind becoming north between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible. 

Wednesday: A chance of snow before 10am, then a chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 39. West wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

figures. they just changed it. and whatever the final forecast is i will get a couple inches more than the high on it. seems like i always get more than the final forcast. so i guess i might see a foot now. could be good because the more snow means the LESS HEAVY.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Woodland;528428 said:


> This one's gonna suck! Looks like I'll be heading out around midnight for my first pass. Customers are not going to be happy when they find out I push every 3 or 4 inches, but if its going to be heavy, and we are limited on space to put more snow as it is, so I'm not taking any chances. I just hope the town crews are out all night to keep up as well. Often times they go in for the night around 10 or 11 and come back around 3.


yeah. i think your area is getting like fourteen inches. have fun.


----------

